# Gun show, can I really save money?



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

Alright, finally a gunshow close to me. It will be this Saturday the 19th & Sunday the 20th. I'm on a mission to buy my 1911 there. Is it even worth it to go? What should I expect? How much of a better deal will I get? Is it the same regulations as buying it at my local gun shop?(I'm in California) It's my first gun show and any tips to maximize my savings will be appreciated. I will buy a *1911 THIS WEEKEND!*


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Decide on what you want, then look at all the options that you can get on that gun. Do some research on how much the basic gun costs plus whatever options you want. If you can take a buddy that knows 1911's, if you can't learn everything you can before you go and take notes (ie, price, options, etc). Remember don't be in a hurry or settle for almost what you want. Last have fun!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Help..*



2400 said:


> Decide on what you want, then look at all the options that you can get on that gun. Do some research on how much the basic gun costs plus whatever options you want. If you can take a buddy that knows 1911's, if you can't learn everything you can before you go and take notes (ie, price, options, etc). Remember don't be in a hurry or settle for almost what you want. Last have fun!



Everything 2400 says is true. Knowing the market for what you want in your part of the country is the key factor. If your buying new know what you want. At a large show check with all the big vendors on price and then haggle with them a little to get them to come down. They will. I have saved $50 to over $150 on guns I got at shows. Old Colts and Smiths are selling over new prices and are plum crazy. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

I think it's harder finding deals with handguns .....at least in my State. The waiting period applies at the gun shows just like at a store...........so basically what you find; is that local gun shops will move their inventory to the shows for 2 or 3 days....but their prices are not that much effected.

Buying a 1911 can be trickier, than buying any other weapon. So take the advice offered here and take someone that knows the pistol well. It is very easy to walk away with a piece of junk............that looks like a million bucks.

What you want to look for is a 1911 that HAS NOT been heavily modified in any way. Too many pistols have been ruined by over agressive feed ramp polishing by people that have no clue. It doesn't take much to round off the edges [ that are needed ] of a barrel's feed ramp and cause the pistol to have problems for the rest of its life.

So my advice is to look for a 1911 that is unaltered .......it doesn't have to be new, just owned by someone that didn't shoot it much and knew better than to try and change the design. This is called your BASE gun............. and you can take it .......... and with learning and careful planning add modifications to make it your own.

JF.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

Excellent advice here! One more thing, DO NOT USE A CREDIT CARD.

We've seen DOUBLE CHARGES and ID theft comng out of guns shows.


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

MAN WITH A GUN said:


> Excellent advice here! One more thing, DO NOT USE A CREDIT CARD.
> 
> We've seen DOUBLE CHARGES and ID theft comng out of guns shows.


Not to mention cash in hand attracts better deals!


----------

